# Incredibile: per i concorsi pubblici conterà il voto e...l'Ateneo!



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Ultim'ora: è stato da poco approvato un emendamento relativo al DDL sulla riforma della P.A.
L'emendamento in questione ha introdotto un nuovo criterio da valutare nei concorsi pubblici. Infatti oltre al «superamento del mero voto minimo di laurea quale requisito per l’accesso», ci sarà la «possibilità di valutarlo in rapporto ai fattori inerenti all’istituzione che lo ha assegnato».

In sostanza un 110 preso alla Bocconi potrebbe essere valutato in modo diverso rispetto ad un 110 preso in un normale Ateneo Statale. Per questo motivo sorgono già molti dubbi circa la legittimità costituzionale di tale norma per una probabile violazione dell'art. 3 della Costituzione.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Madò ma che schifezza è?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò ma che schifezza è?



Le lobbies delle Università private in Parlamento sono adeguatamente rappresentate e spingono per norme ad personam o ad istitutionem...certo che questa è davvero grossa. 
E stasera non ne sta parlando nessuno ai TG.


----------



## Mou (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è stato da poco approvato un emendamento relativo al DDL sulla riforma della P.A.
> L'emendamento in questione ha introdotto un nuovo criterio da valutare nei concorsi pubblici. Infatti oltre al «superamento del mero voto minimo di laurea quale requisito per l’accesso», ci sarà la «possibilità di valutarlo in rapporto ai fattori inerenti all’istituzione che lo ha assegnato».
> A
> In sostanza un 110 preso alla Bocconi potrebbe essere valutato in modo diverso rispetto ad un 110 preso in un normale Ateneo Statale. Per questo motivo sorgono già molti dubbi circa la legittimità costituzionale di tale norma per una probabile violazione dell'art. 3 della Costituzione.



Citare la Bocconi, per di più presupponendo un suo dominio rispetto a una Statale, imho è populismo puro, un modo per scaldare gli animi. Da anni alcuni esami tenuti in Urbino, per fare un esempio vicino a me' non sono riconosciuti in caso di cambio sede.
Razzismo verso la povera Urbino? Classismo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Citare la Bocconi, per di più presupponendo un suo dominio rispetto a una Statale, imho è populismo puro, un modo per scaldare gli animi. Da anni alcuni esami tenuti in Urbino, per fare un esempio vicino a me' non sono riconosciuti in caso di cambio sede.
> Razzismo verso la povera Urbino? Classismo?


L'università di Urbino in sè non è molto ben presa in considerazione e non so perchè onestamente. Ma non solo quella, anche quella di Camerino.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è stato da poco approvato un emendamento relativo al DDL sulla riforma della P.A.
> L'emendamento in questione ha introdotto un nuovo criterio da valutare nei concorsi pubblici. Infatti oltre al «superamento del mero voto minimo di laurea quale requisito per l’accesso», ci sarà la «possibilità di valutarlo in rapporto ai fattori inerenti all’istituzione che lo ha assegnato».
> 
> In sostanza un 110 preso alla Bocconi potrebbe essere valutato in modo diverso rispetto ad un 110 preso in un normale Ateneo Statale. Per questo motivo sorgono già molti dubbi circa la legittimità costituzionale di tale norma per una probabile violazione dell'art. 3 della Costituzione.



Invece di pensare a norme senza senso basterebbe chiudere le Università di scarsa qualità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Citare la Bocconi, per di più presupponendo un suo dominio rispetto a una Statale, imho è populismo puro, un modo per scaldare gli animi. Da anni alcuni esami tenuti in Urbino, per fare un esempio vicino a me' non sono riconosciuti in caso di cambio sede.
> Razzismo verso la povera Urbino? Classismo?



Ho citato la Bocconi per fare un esempio delle Università private più prestigiose, ma il discorso vale per tutte le Università private. 
La norma appena approvata fa una chiara distinzione tra Atenei e non credo che tale distinzione si basi sul nulla. Evidentemente si vuole favorire qualcuno, come spesso accade con leggi ad hoc.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Luglio 2015)

Ci solo università che praticamente regalano lauree a cani e porci, quindi a mio parere è un provvedimento giusto


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ci solo università che praticamente regalano lauree a cani e porci, quindi a mio parere è un provvedimento giusto


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

Tanto i concorsi pubblici sono comunque taroccati e decisi in partenza. Ergo, cambia poco.


----------



## Mou (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho citato la Bocconi per fare un esempio delle Università private più prestigiose, ma il discorso vale per tutte le Università private.
> La norma appena approvata fa una chiara distinzione tra Atenei e non credo che tale distinzione si basi sul nulla. Evidentemente si vuole favorire qualcuno, come spesso accade con leggi ad hoc.



Ti stimo sinceramente Re, ma in questo discorso mi sembra tutto un po' vago. Prima di esprimerci dovremmo leggere bene il testo, capire quali sono i parametri.. Perché è pacifico che alcune università sono inferiori ad altre.


----------



## Mou (2 Luglio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


>



Ha ragione [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION], non dobbiamo avere paura di dirlo...


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ci solo università che praticamente regalano lauree a cani e porci, quindi a mio parere è un provvedimento giusto



Lo sappiamo bene che i criteri discretivi non saranno certi riferiti alle università che regalano le lauree e a quelle che non le regalano.

E' una cosa ridicola. Non è che uno sceglie un'università perché la laurea è più facile da conseguire. Non tutti possono permettersi di pagare determinate rette universitarie, di vivere in affitto in città ad esempio come Milano e Roma, né uno può permettersi di viaggiare da un capo all'altro dell'Italia solo perchè è nato chissà in quale luogo sperduto e lontanissimo dell'Italia...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2015)

Il concorso non dovrebbe essere strutturato in modo da far emergere conoscenze maggiori?

Cioè, se davvero l'università prestigiosa desse una formazione più approfondita, allora ogni suo laureato non dovrebbe naturalmente e inevitabilmente battere il laureato di un ateneo meno prestigioso con pari votazione, senza bisogno di punteggi maggiori in ingresso?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo bene che i criteri discretivi non saranno certi riferiti alle università che regalano le lauree e a quelle che non le regalano.
> 
> E' una cosa ridicola. Non è che uno sceglie un'università perché la laurea è più facile da conseguire. Non tutti possono permettersi di pagare determinate rette universitarie, di vivere in affitto in città ad esempio come Milano e Roma, né uno può permettersi di viaggiare da un capo all'altro dell'Italia solo perchè è nato chissà in quale luogo sperduto e lontanissimo dell'Italia...



Ovviamente non voglio generalizzare perchè ci sono sicuramente varietà di casi, però ti assicuro che conosco persone che hanno scelto l'università in base alla difficoltà o che si sono trasferite perchè dove erano prima non riuscivano a passare gli esami.
Addirittura conosco persone che tentando di fare i furbi fanno quasi tutti gli esami in un ateneo dove è più semplice superrarli e poi provano, inutilmente, a trasferirsi in università più riconosciute dagli addetti ai lavori.
Perchè nel privato esiste già una distinzione e nei colloqui di lavoro l'università di provenienza è spesso più importante del voto.


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2015)

Questo Paese mi fa sempre più schifo. Uno potrebbe anche esseri laureato all'Università di Topo Gigio ma questo non vuol dire che le sue conoscenza siano inferiori. Conosco tanti ragazzi che, per puro amore della conoscenza, vanno ben oltre i semplici esami e approfondiscono a più non posso.


----------



## Efferosso (3 Luglio 2015)

Dipende tutto dai parametri, ma in linea di principio sono favorevole.

Un concorso pubblico è un esame "secco". Non è un percorso di lunga durata come la laurea.
Chiunque abbia fatto un esame qualsiasi sa bene che con una preparazione da "25" puoi prendere 30 come puoi prendere 18 o essere perfino bocciato.
Quindi sul giorno singolo indipendentemente dalle tue conoscenze, puoi entrare nella graduatoria in un posto qualsiasi.

Per me è giusto valutare gli istituti in maniera diversa, perché gli istituti SONO diversi. Se no alla Normale ci entrerebbe chiunque, e non è così.

Il resto onestamente sono chiacchiere da Bar, perché il discorso è "di principio". Se poi vogliono truccarli, li truccano comunque, quindi qualsiasi cosa sarebbe sbagliata a prescindere.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2015)

Dovrebbe essere questa la "classifica", una roba veramente triste


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere questa la "classifica", una roba veramente triste



poi sarei curioso di sapere i criteri.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> poi sarei curioso di sapere i criteri.



Questa in realtà non dovrebbe essere la classifica ufficiale, ma quella stabilita da ANVUR, anche se fatico a capire i criteri che hanno utilizzato.

Comunque qui ci sono le classifiche in base alle aree disciplinari:


```
http://www.ustation.it/articoli/4363-anvur-la-classifica-delle-universita-tutte-le-aree-disciplinari
```


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Luglio 2015)

Beh, abbiamo visto quanto sono bravi i bocconiani...tasse, pensioni a 69 anni, servi della Germania...e questi dovrebbero essere avvantaggiati?


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, abbiamo visto quanto sono bravi i bocconiani...tasse, pensioni a 69 anni, servi della Germania...e questi dovrebbero essere avvantaggiati?



Beh con le rette universitarie danno da mangiare a parecchie persone


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

era un po' che volevo rispondere a questo Thread ma per una cosa e l'altra mi ero dimenticato . 

Ora , vi do una risposta da datore di lavoro e da chi testa le capacità dei laureati ( nei miei campi ) e vi devo dire che SI , in base a dove una persona si laurea è più preparato o meno . 

E' brutto da dire , e sembra razzista ( mai nella mia vitae soprattutto con il sud ) ma le lauree al sud sono molto più " facili " rispetto ad una laurea nella medesima facoltà ma al nord . 

Ho assistito a cose imbarazzanti .. LAUREATI IN LINGUE STRANIERE non sapere tenere un discorso in INGLESE ..ma come diavolo è possibile ? ma chi ha fatto gli esami a queste persone? 

ho visto ing. andare in difficoltà su calcoli semplicissimi ... e ho visto LAUREATI IN MARKETING traballare alle prime domande che non siano nome e cognome . 

Quindi si , gli atenei hanno un peso specifico diverso .

Classifica senza senso ..mi piacerebbe capirne i criteri :


----------



## Atletico Maniero (6 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo bene che i criteri discretivi non saranno certi riferiti alle università che regalano le lauree e a quelle che non le regalano.
> 
> E' una cosa ridicola. Non è che uno sceglie un'università perché la laurea è più facile da conseguire. Non tutti possono permettersi di pagare determinate rette universitarie, di vivere in affitto in città ad esempio come Milano e Roma, né uno può permettersi di viaggiare da un capo all'altro dell'Italia solo perchè è nato chissà in quale luogo sperduto e lontanissimo dell'Italia...


Chi ha un reddito basso può pagare moooolto meno. Le rette non sono sicuramente un problema. Il problema nasce per chi abita al sud e sarebbe costretto ad andare almeno a Roma per frequentare una università fra le prime 20 della classifica che hai postato.


----------



## danyaj87 (6 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Chi ha un reddito basso può pagare moooolto meno. Le rette non sono sicuramente un problema. Il problema nasce per chi abita al sud e sarebbe costretto ad andare almeno a Roma per frequentare una università fra le prime 20 della classifica che hai postato.



Posso dirti senza problemi di sorta che moltissimi studenti del sud vanno tranquillamente al nord, anzi ora con ryanair & co questo è aumentato in maniera esponenziale. Inoltre usufruendo dei servizi per i meno abbienti, tuttavia oggi chi è veramente svantaggiato è chi si ritrova in una sorta di limbo dove per pochi euro sei considerato fuori merito (demerito) economico, e comunque non hai le possibilità di stare in un alloggio. 
Giusto che l'ateneo valga, il problema è che la disparità di conoscenza non avviene sulla base delle stesse materie studiate. Ci sono delle triennali (io parlo per Economia, poi non so altri corsi) che formalmente sarebbero uguali, ma poi hanno materie completamente diverse, chi ha 3 o 5 diritti, chi ha una matematica applicata più o meno approfondita, e teoricamente sarebbero gli stessi corsi di laurea, con lo stesso codice identificativo per dire. Dovrebbero fare delle triennali che siano perfettamente identiche per materie d'insegnamento almeno per i primi due anni poi al terzo anno creare i profili che poi faranno da ponte per la specialistica.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> era un po' che volevo rispondere a questo Thread ma per una cosa e l'altra mi ero dimenticato .
> 
> Ora , vi do una risposta da datore di lavoro e da chi testa le capacità dei laureati ( nei miei campi ) e vi devo dire che SI , in base a dove una persona si laurea è più preparato o meno .
> 
> ...



Se la preparazione è scarsa e lo studente pure, non c'è bisogno di graduatorie di istituto, se un concorso è serio lo seghi e basta. Ma potrebbe esserci il caso di uno che arriva da un istituto scarso, ma è un genio...che fai, lo siluri e fai passare uno meno bravo ma che arriva dalla Bocconi?


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se la preparazione è scarsa e lo studente pure, non c'è bisogno di graduatorie di istituto, se un concorso è serio lo seghi e basta. Ma potrebbe esserci il caso di uno che arriva da un istituto scarso, ma è un genio...che fai, lo siluri e fai passare uno meno bravo ma che arriva dalla Bocconi?



Io posso solo portare gli esempi che riguardano la mia persona.
Io ho rischiato di non entrare nell'università che volevo, perché aveva un test di ammissione ed entrava circa il 30%.

Arrivavo con un voto di maturità "Normale", intorno a 80.

Mediamente, da quello che ho avuto modo di sentire, i 90 e i 100 fioccavano come funghi. Mi sono preso abbastanza male, pensando di non riuscire ad entrare.

Poi mi sono dovuto confrontare, dopo, con tanti (decine di studenti) che si bullavano del loro 100 di maturità e del 9 fisso in matematica.
Io ho rischiato in maniera sistematica (sistematica) il debito in matematica per 4 anni in fila.

In università, i vari "Ma come hai fatto ad entrare con un voto di maturità così basso, hai copiato?" dopo 2 settimane di matematica venivano da me a chiedermi come calcolare cose anche abbastanza banali (limiti, derivate, analisi di funzioni abbastanza terra terra, che se hai fatto uno scientifico decente non dovrebbero essere qualcosa di complicato).
Alla fine io ho "rischiato" il 30 in matematica all'università, dopo 5 anni di lacrime e sangue al liceo, dove forse un anno solo ho rischiato il 7 in pagella.

Io sono rimasto fortemente amareggiato. Felice sì, perché evidentemente ho fatto il test di ingresso della vita e la mia scuola superiore mi ha preparato meglio degli altri, però, allo stesso tempo, mi sono messo nei panni di tanti altri, che probabilmente si sono visti scavalcare al momento dell'entrata in università (il voto di liceo pesava al 50%) pur essendo più preparati di altri.

Se tu fai un percorso quinquennale (liceo, università, quello che vuoi) in una scuola che è più difficile alle altre (e questo, per me, è stato un dato di fatto, perché ho visto troppi individui credersi dei geni grazie a dei voti dopati per poi scontrarsi con delle realtà più grandi di loro) non puoi essere messo allo stesso piano della media, su singola giornata. Perché in singola giornata puoi rendere più delle tue possibilità o meno delle tue possibilità. E l'esame può non essere esaustivo, anche.

Arriviamo ad un paradosso che un mal di testa mette in discussione 5 anni di studi, per assurdo.

Se due fanno esattamente lo stesso esame, che copre il, fai, 70% di quello che uno dovrebbe sapere, e allo stesso tempo i due vengono da due università differenti, tutti e due con 110 e lode, ma uno viene dalla Normale e uno viene dall'università parificata di Voghera, vogliamo veramente dire che i due candidati sono uguali?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è stato da poco approvato un emendamento relativo al DDL sulla riforma della P.A.
> L'emendamento in questione ha introdotto un nuovo criterio da valutare nei concorsi pubblici. Infatti oltre al «superamento del mero voto minimo di laurea quale requisito per l’accesso», ci sarà la «possibilità di valutarlo in rapporto ai fattori inerenti all’istituzione che lo ha assegnato».
> 
> In sostanza un 110 preso alla Bocconi potrebbe essere valutato in modo diverso rispetto ad un 110 preso in un normale Ateneo Statale. Per questo motivo sorgono già molti dubbi circa la legittimità costituzionale di tale norma per una probabile violazione dell'art. 3 della Costituzione.



Legge giustissima secondo me, se si prende in considerazione il voto è anche giusto rapportarlo a dove uno l'ha preso..oppure non si deve guardare niente e si fa solo il test..

Se ci si presenta ad un concorso dove il voto di laurea vale che so, 40 punti su 100, quei 40 punti non sono pochi e quindi non trovo giusto che chi ha preso un 110 in un ateneo del cavolo parta con 40 punti e chi invece ha preso 90 su un ateneo durissimo parta da 20...
Poi siamo onesti, in tutto il mondo si guarda più dove uno si è laureato, solo in Italia si considera importante solamente il voto..
Ok non fare preferenze per chi si può permettere certe facoltà però non va bene neanche penalizzare chi ha fatto un percorso più duro..


----------



## vota DC (6 Luglio 2015)

Uno a cui hanno regalato la laurea non merita un vantaggio per mettersi in pari in un concorso con chi l'ha meritata. Chi si è meritato la laurea non ha bisogno di un vantaggio per mettersi in pari con chi l'ha avuta. Tra l'altro a livello lavorativo per molti è meglio un trafficone con laurea immeritata che cerca di migliorarsi rispetto uno che era preparatissimo ai tempi dell'università e poi ha tirato i remi in barca e si è dimenticato tutto.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere questa la "classifica", una roba veramente triste



A Padova ci va la gente che vuole fare baldoria, però va detto che è superaccessoriata. Quella di Trieste la conosco benissimo essendomi laureato là (tra l'altro forse mi tocca tornarci per un'altra laurea), è messa meglio di Udine (a parte in lingue straniere dove Udine ha molta più scelta) però mi è sempre sembrata un po' povera.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Posso dirti senza problemi di sorta che moltissimi studenti del sud vanno tranquillamente al nord, anzi ora con ryanair & co questo è aumentato in maniera esponenziale. Inoltre usufruendo dei servizi per i meno abbienti, tuttavia oggi chi è veramente svantaggiato è chi si ritrova in una sorta di limbo dove per pochi euro sei considerato fuori merito (demerito) economico, e comunque non hai le possibilità di stare in un alloggio.
> Giusto che l'ateneo valga, il problema è che la disparità di conoscenza non avviene sulla base delle stesse materie studiate. Ci sono delle triennali (io parlo per Economia, poi non so altri corsi) che formalmente sarebbero uguali, ma poi hanno materie completamente diverse, chi ha 3 o 5 diritti, chi ha una matematica applicata più o meno approfondita, e teoricamente sarebbero gli stessi corsi di laurea, con lo stesso codice identificativo per dire. Dovrebbero fare delle triennali che siano perfettamente identiche per materie d'insegnamento almeno per i primi due anni poi al terzo anno creare i profili che poi faranno da ponte per la specialistica.



Vivo in Belgio e quindi per me e difficile capire esattamente come funziona da voi... ma non sarebbe molto piu "semplice" come hai detto tu, fare corsi IDENTICI... ma poi pure li ESAMI UGUALI per tutta l'Italia... come lo fanno in Francia e in Belgio per esempio (ma lo fanno solo a 12, 14 e 18 anni).

Dovrebbero fare cosi per OGNI ANNO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se la preparazione è scarsa e lo studente pure, non c'è bisogno di graduatorie di istituto, se un concorso è serio lo seghi e basta. Ma potrebbe esserci il caso di uno che arriva da un istituto scarso, ma è un genio...che fai, lo siluri e fai passare uno meno bravo ma che arriva dalla Bocconi?



No no assolutamente , la valutazione è sempre indipendente dall ateneo di provenienza ... Constatavo il fatto che laureati ( ovviamente non tutti ) hanno una preparazione ridicola e la maggior parte delle volte mi capita questa cosa con atenei del sud Italia .

Poi oh , mi è capitato anche bocconiani scarsi come pochi .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Luglio 2015)

A me andrebbe anche bene visto che Padova è una delle migliori.


----------



## James Watson (7 Luglio 2015)

Se ne parla da decenni dell'abolizione del valore legale del titolo di studio (cioè di quella norma che di fatto prevede che la laurea in una data materia presa in una o l'altra università abbia lo stesso valore), fondamentalmente la questione è, come faceva intuire lollo, stroncare quelle università considerate "laureifici" (mi si passi il termine) che fanno laureare cani e porci senza fare una vera e propria selezione. 
Io penso che, alla fine, una persona debba essere giudicata in base alle capacità e alle motivazioni personali, ma sono d'accordo a trovare un modo per stroncare queste "università facili" quindi se l'abolizione del valore legale può essere una strada ben venda. Personalmente non ce l'ho con nessuno, ma penso a gente che si è laureata andando praticamente al mare e a me che ho dovuto sudare lacrime e sangue per prendermi le mie lauree alla Statale a Milano. 
Che poi, il problema non riguarda solo l'università ma l'intero settore scuola. Quando ero studente io mi ricordo che andavo a fare gli esami, non credevo di essere una cima nella mia materia ma studiavo tanto e cercavo soprattutto di capire i concetti e di imparare a ragionare con i concetti che apprendevo, facendo collegamenti tra le varie materie pensando "cosa farei se mi ritrovassi nella situazione x".. studiavo studiavo e alla fine portavo a casa bei voti, pensando di non meritarmeli neanche perché non credevo di essere migliore degli altri (che erano evidentemente molto bravi a "far credere di saperne di più").
Poi sono passato dall'altra parte della barricata (o della scrivania) e ho visto, nel corso degli ultimi anni, un decadimento mostruoso del livello degli studenti (e parlo sempre della statale di milano, in un corso di laurea piuttosto complesso, non scienza delle merendine pomeridiane), gente che si presenta agli esami orali e non sa nemmeno articolare un discorso in italiano corretto, per non parlare della incapacità di rispondere veramente ad una domanda..

(sottolineo che ho sempre frequentato scuole pubbliche, sono fermamente convinto che il mito anglosassone de "la scuola privata è migliore della pubblica" non sia affatto vero, almeno in Italia. La scuola privata certamente possiede risorse maggiori, ma la preparazione che ti da una scuola pubblica "seria" quelle private se la sognano (salvo qualche rara eccezione).)


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Se ne parla da decenni dell'abolizione del valore legale del titolo di studio (cioè di quella norma che di fatto prevede che la laurea in una data materia presa in una o l'altra università abbia lo stesso valore), fondamentalmente la questione è, come faceva intuire lollo, stroncare quelle università considerate "laureifici" (mi si passi il termine) che fanno laureare cani e porci senza fare una vera e propria selezione.
> Io penso che, alla fine, una persona debba essere giudicata in base alle capacità e alle motivazioni personali, ma sono d'accordo a trovare un modo per stroncare queste "università facili" quindi se l'abolizione del valore legale può essere una strada ben venda. Personalmente non ce l'ho con nessuno, ma penso a gente che si è laureata andando praticamente al mare e a me che ho dovuto sudare lacrime e sangue per prendermi le mie lauree alla Statale a Milano.
> Che poi, il problema non riguarda solo l'università ma l'intero settore scuola. Quando ero studente io mi ricordo che andavo a fare gli esami, non credevo di essere una cima nella mia materia ma studiavo tanto e cercavo soprattutto di capire i concetti e di imparare a ragionare con i concetti che apprendevo, facendo collegamenti tra le varie materie pensando "cosa farei se mi ritrovassi nella situazione x".. studiavo studiavo e alla fine portavo a casa bei voti, pensando di non meritarmeli neanche perché non credevo di essere migliore degli altri (che erano evidentemente molto bravi a "far credere di saperne di più").
> Poi sono passato dall'altra parte della barricata (o della scrivania) e ho visto, nel corso degli ultimi anni, un decadimento mostruoso del livello degli studenti (e parlo sempre della statale di milano, in un corso di laurea piuttosto complesso, non scienza delle merendine pomeridiane), gente che si presenta agli esami orali e non sa nemmeno articolare un discorso in italiano corretto, per non parlare della incapacità di rispondere veramente ad una domanda..
> ...



Esatto clap clap .. questo intendevo .


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Pare che l'emendamento sia stato ritirato. Per fortuna, era una roba agghiacciante


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che l'emendamento sia stato ritirato. Per fortuna, era una roba agghiacciante



*Ministro Madia: "Siamo pronti a modificare o cancellare la valutazione degli atenei nei concorsi pubblici. Vogliamo evitare discriminazioni. Aspettiamo il parere della Commissione Cultura."*


----------

